# Barbel Ruten



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche eie Rute für die Barbenfischerei und bin auf "Barbel Rods" gestoßen. Wer fischt diese Ruten und welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit gemacht.

Primär wird die Rute auf Barben in kleinen Flüssen und Altarmen beim Grundangeln eingesetzt. 
Sekundär beim Pirschen auf Döbel und mit rollemden Grundblei.

Habe die eine oder andere von Greys, Spro, Fox und Chub gesehen, dürfte aber gerne alle Ruten die euch so einfallen auflisten, am besten mit Link.

mfg Flo


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Was willst du in Florida mit Ruten für die Barbenfischerei anfangen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. März 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Mein Urlaub verbringe ich in heimischen Gefilden


----------



## BallerNacken (1. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Also ich benutze dafür keine bestimmte Rute. Jedenfalls keine die direkt darauf abgestimmt ist.
Fange meine Barben eigentlich immer mit der Heavy Feeder oder meiner Bolo.

Ist damit kein problem. Um damit auf Döbel zu pirschen wird damit natürlich n bissl schwerer.

Da du ja in den USA wohnst, denke ich ma du bist der Englichen Sprache mächtig. Dann schau dir das ma an. Sehr guter test! Und auch mit weniger Englischkentnissen gut zu verstehen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Feederruten habe ich genug, suche eben vorallem nach einer Rute mit Avon Spitze. Danke für den Link

mfg Flo


----------



## Tricast (1. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Klassische Barbelruten bieten die Engländer wie Hardy, Tricast, Bruce&Walker oder J.W Youngs wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt.
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nils Rentmeister (3. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Ich fische mit der Radical Oldschool Light (Quantum). Benutze die Rute grundsätzlich für die gleichen Zwecke, aber zudem setze ich Sie auch auf Brassen und Schleien ein (bspw. mit Method-Feeder). Die Rute ist recht kräftig (1,75 lbs) und nimmt es auch locker mit kapitalen Barben und mittelstarken Karpfen auf. Die Aktion ist sehr ausgewogen und durch die parabholische Aktion werden auch heftige Fluchten im Uferbereich weich abgefangen. Quantum hat vielleicht bis jetzt keinen so großen Namen auf dem Gebiet, aber das Teil kann ich Dir empfehlen. Ich glaub im Handel liegt die Rute so bei 90 Schleifen.


----------



## tenchhunter (3. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

'glaub im neuen shimano Katalog is auch so ne barbel-rute aufgeführt............


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Fischt keiner die Chub, Fox oder Greys Modelle?


----------



## schroe (6. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Hi Flo,

Fox und Greys.

Mal ernsthaft,......du fragst in einem Forum, in dem schon der einfache Begriff "trotting" anstößig konotiert, pseudophilosophisch, wortschwanger einzudeutschen versucht wird. In dem Zusammenhang der einfache Begriff "Specimen" falsch und verächtlich interpretiert wird, ......nach einer....... "Barbel"-Rute?????

www.barbenfischen.de (Die, "man nehme eine heavy Feeder, viel klebriges Futter,einen schweren Korb, setze sich mit´ner Kiste Pils ans Wasser, die Barben werden schon kommen" Seite (aber sehr unterhaltsam, allein deswegen schon gut  )
www.barbel.co.uk (sehr jutt)
www.fishingmagic.com (viele User-Rutenbeurteilungen, ist oben schon genannt)
www.barbeel.com (hölländisch)

Hier im Forum fischt Mitglied "Tricast" Greys Barbel. Die "Suche" spuckt evtl. auch noch was brauchbares vom "Geraetefetischisten" aus.


----------



## Tricast (6. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Hallo Schroe, ich fische keine Greys Ruten und habe auch keine "Barbel-Ruten". Sonst hätte ich ja geschrieben was ich von der Rutte halte. Zwar bin auch ich ein Gerätefetischist weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz
we.we.we.stippermesse.com


----------



## schroe (6. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Sorry Heinz,#d
ich meinte den Member "Knispel".


----------



## raffaelo35 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Also ich fische die barbel von greys und muss sagen ein traum. Was auch noch ein netter nebeneffekt ist sind die drei wechselspitzen zusätzlich zur barbelspitze. Kann ich nur empfehlen.Babren um die 80 cm macht sie locker mit und man merkt sie hat noch reserven.

raffaelo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Hört sich doch schonmal gut an.

Wie sieht es mit der Verarbeitung aus?
Wie groß sind die Ringe an dem Feederspitze?
Aktion?

Also 80cm Barben sollten der Rute schonmal nix anhaben können, die durschnittsgröße der gefangenen Fische ist so 64-77cm!

mfg Flo


----------



## raffaelo35 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Verarbeitung wie gewohnt bei Greys sehr gut. Dazu die garantie - was willst du mehr. Viele ringe dadurch gute aktion. wie gesagt bin begeistert wobei ich sagen muss das ich sehr viel von greys habe und da allgemein sehr zufrieden bin. Schau sie dir einfach mal an und fühle sie.

raffaelo


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (7. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*



schroe schrieb:


> www.barbenfischen.de (Die, "man nehme eine heavy Feeder, viel klebriges Futter,einen schweren Korb, setze sich mit´ner Kiste Pils ans Wasser, die Barben werden schon kommen" Seite (aber sehr unterhaltsam, allein deswegen schon gut  )


 
Da haste aber wohl etwas missverstanden#h

1. Wenn es so einfach ist, warum klappt es denn bei den meisten nicht?

2. Die Barben kommen (wie bei Dir) ganz sicher:m


----------



## OnTheMove (8. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

@Schroe Wir können gerne mal rausgehen. Mal gucken wer nach ner halben kiste bier noch Fängt 

Währe aber schön wenn es so einfach währe. Dummerweise gehört da etwas mehr dazu. Aber nix für ungut.

grüße Markus


----------



## schroe (8. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

@Mainz, @Move,
nun seids mir nicht gleich bös, is ja nich der "Bier" Ernst.:m

Ich habe eure Seite als gut und sehr empfehlenswert gekennzeichnet, sonst hätt ich´s nicht gelinkt.|wavey:

Hätt auch schreiben können, dass ihr nicht so verkniffen/verbissen irgendwelche Methoden und Rig-Gebetstexte durchdekliniert und schon deshalb einen sympathischen Auftritt in der Angelszene vertretet.



> @Schroe Wir können gerne mal rausgehen. Mal gucken wer nach ner halben kiste bier noch Fängt


Haste schon gewonnen.

@Flo,
angelgeraete-wilkerling.de hat von Greys ein paar Prodigy Ruten (Barbel/Specimen/Specialist) im Angebot, für umbei 130€. Meine Prod. Barbel waren vor ein paar Jahren noch 100€ teurer. Finde, ist ein recht fairer Preis.
Für den Döbel reicht eine 1.25, für die Barbe darfs ruhig mehr sein (je nach Gewässer, deutlich mehr).
Die Greys Prod. Specialist ist zwar mit 1.25 und 1.75 test Avon beschrieben, ist in der Realität aber mit beiden Spitzen stärker und auch deutlich kopflastiger als die 1.75 Barbel. Würde zur Barbel tendieren.
Die Fox sind auch gut verarbeitet und haben eine schone Aktion, besser gefallen mir pers. aber die Greys. 

Die Barbenruten die ich bisher in den Händen gehalten habe, zeichneten sich allesamt durch hervorragende Allround-Eigenschaften aus. Steht zwar Barbel drauf, fürchten aber weder Karpfen, Zander, noch Aal. Große Alande, Döbel, Brassen, Barsche, Schleien,.... machen an den Ruten auch noch Spaß.
Dürfte ich nur noch mit einer Rute ans Wasser, dann wärs sicher eine Barbenrute (Stromkanten mit Wobbler absuchen, geht damit auch).


----------



## heinzrch (8. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

hab mir die Cormoran Specimen Barbel zugelegt, 3,60m, zwei Spitzen (eine Quiver), 1,5 Pfund Testkurve und 80€, was will man mehr ? Die Rute ist wunderschön, superleicht und perfekt zum Rollbleifischen... hab mir noch ne Ersatzrute zugelegt, weil ich gar so begeistert von der Rute bin.
Leider gibts die im aktuellen Programm nicht mehr, aber der eine oder andere Händler hat vieleicht noch eine.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (8. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

@schroe: weiss ich doch, kenne doch meine weggefährten . aber move`s vorschlag hört sich interessant an. würde paar futterkörbe auf move setzen 

btw: sag mal habe ich nicht noch was von dir offen d.h. irgendwas haste mir doch mal geschickt?

@richard: die cormoran rute ist echt genial. Timo hatte sich welche in österreich bestellt (glaube für 60€ das stück) und fischt die seither als ersatz für die cherrywood (klingt verrückt, ist aber so).


----------



## heinzrch (8. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

boah, dass hätte ich nicht gedacht, das die Speciland Barbel auch an Großflüssen noch geht... ich fisch die an kleinen bis mittleren Flüssen mit 30g Rollblei....
Falls du die Östereicher Adresse hast, nen sie mal (ggf. auch PM).
Die Abramis und die Swingtip aus der Speciland Serie sind übrigens auch klasse Ruten !


----------



## heinzi (8. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> @schroe: weiss ich doch, kenne doch meine weggefährten . aber move`s vorschlag hört sich interessant an. würde paar futterkörbe auf move setzen
> 
> btw: sag mal habe ich nicht noch was von dir offen d.h. irgendwas haste mir doch mal geschickt?
> 
> @richard: die cormoran rute ist echt genial. Timo hatte sich welche in österreich bestellt (glaube für 60€ das stück) und fischt die seither als ersatz für die cherrywood (klingt verrückt, ist aber so).



...wie fischt man denn mit solchen ruten an den stark strömenden flüssen wie z.b. den rhein?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (8. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

ich hätte auch gewettet es würde mit solchen ruten nicht funktionieren, aber es funktioniert bei normalem wasserstand wirklich einwandfrei. er fischt die 1,75lbs mit körben von ca. 100-160g und wirft eben nur sehr gefühlvoll (soweit man das bei ihm so nennen kann) raus. 

interessant ist, dass er seitdem mehr fängt, da er nicht mehr so weit draussen fischt (max 25m). die cherry verleitet einen dann doch immer mal weiter draussen zu fischen, was aber meistens mehr probleme als fisch bringt.

adresse kann ich momentan nicht nennen, war aber im ebay und ist schon 2-3 jahre her.

momentan wird die cormoran auf karpfen benutzt, doch leider hat sich noch keiner rangehängt (wer die site verfolgt, weiss das timo es auch erst seit 1,5 jahren versucht .


----------



## heinzi (8. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

..donnerwetter, hätte nicht gedacht das man mit solchen ruten so große gewichte werfen kann. die barben sorgen bestimmt für sehr viel spaß an solch leichten ruten. werd ich auch mal probieren|supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (8. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

mehr spass als die cherrywood auf alle fälle und meiner meinung nach ebensoviel wie mit ner guten 180g feeder .

mehr spass kommt aber immer noch auf je weniger blei dazwischen rumbaumelt. dies ist auch meist für den fischverlust zuständig.


----------



## sigi (8. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

habe für diese Ruten nur 45 Euro das Stück in Österreich bezahlt. http://www.hiki.at/Shop_29673.html. War kein ebay, sondern regulärer Preis! Ob die Ruten dort noch verfügbar sind weiß ich nicht.

@ Move

können ja mal ein Wettsaufen machen, bei jedem Biss wird ein Bier getrunken. Machen wir am besten mal am Gaul 


Gruß Timo


----------



## herby.b (8. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Daß wird laut Jens für Dich am Gaul trocken enden:q
Gruß Herby


----------



## OnTheMove (9. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

@sigi, bist du dir sicher Timo? Wenn wirr bei Jedem biss am Gaul einen Trinken komm ich ja wieder stock nüchtern nach hause. Wie währe es mit Rotfeden stippen bei mir am See

@Schroe spaß muss sein 

Angeln ist mehr als nur Tackle und Rigs. Der einklang mit der Natur, das gemeinsame zusammen sein (vieleicht auch mit nem Schoppen) mit Kollegen. Das machts aus.

Wenn ich jetzt nicht am Rhein bin beforzuge ich meine Mach oder Floating rute zum Barbenangeln, dann am besten mit der Freinen Leine auf Sicht.

Grüße Markus


----------



## Andal (9. April 2009)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Zur Not kann man einen sehr schweren Feeder an einer leichten Barbelrod ja auch noch mit der Hand werfen, wenn die Entfernung nicht zu groß ist. Mache ich hier an der Ahr auch, wenn ich mit meiner leichten Fox Specialist und einem Futterblei fische.


----------



## Prodigy (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Hallo, 
ich fische 3 Greys Prodigy Barbel Ruten 3,66m, dreiteilig mit 1,5 lbs WG, als Rollen 3 Shimano Baitrunner XTR 6000 RA. 
Habe damit schon bis zu 80g geworfen (mehr würde Ich den Ruten aber nicht zutrauen). Die Ruten sind einfach wunderbar, allein die Aktion ein Traum:l...
Konnte auch schon mehrere Zander und Aale überlisten. Karpfen waren auch dabei. Allerdings nichts großes|rolleyes...

Werde mich jetzt mal auf Hecht konzentrieren. Drillen ist kein Problem, die Ruten haben ein bärenstarkes Rückrat. Nur sollten die Montagen nicht so schwer gewählt werden, wenn es weit rausgehen soll.


----------



## MoselBarbe (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Schau mal auf barbeel.com die Rute an. habe sie auch. das ist die korum neoteric quiver 12ft. da kommt keine grey oder sowas ran. die hat 1,75lbs habe damit schon 150gr futterkörbe mit ausgeworfen, natürlich keine 50m, aber es geht. bessere rute für das geld gibts auf dem planeten nicht mehr zu kaufen.   gruß ernie05


----------



## D123J (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Hallo Freunde des englischen Fischens,

habe das Thema nochmal hochgeholt, da ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute zur Barbenfischerei bin. Einsatzgebiet soll ein mittlerer Fluss mit Breiten von 15 bis 40 Meter sein. Die Strömungsverhätnisse sind nicht extrem, jedoch sehr abwechslungsreich.

Da die Einträge ja nun teilweise schon älter sind, wollte ich euch nach Erfahrungen mit folgenden Ruten fragen. Wäre prima, wenn sich jemand findet. 

Also, in der engeren Auswahl sind:

1. Greys Prodigy Barbel TX oder VX (Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von der TX zur VX wirklich?)
2. Fox Duolite Twintip Barbel (1,75/2,25)
3. Daiwa theory barbel twin tip
4. J.W Young Barbel     12'0
5. Korum Neoteric XS Twin Top Power

Hab schon diverse englischsprachige Artikel zu den Ruten gelesen. Im Grunde konnte ich dort nichts schlechtes finden. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin froh über jedes Feedback, da ich keinen Dealer habe, bei dem ich ein solches Gerät selbst in die Hand nehmen kann. Sollte jemand gute, zuverlässige Bezugsquellen, mit  gutem Service  im Net wissen, dann bin ich auch über solche Infos sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung

Jens


----------



## Knispel (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Ich kauf mir dieses Jahr auf der Stippermesse in Bremen  2 Stück der J.W Young in der 2 lb Ausführung. Eine 2 lb Greys Prodigy besitze ich bereits und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ansonsten sind noch 3 Greys Prodigy der 1 1/2 lb Klasse in Gebrauch. Alles in allem super Arbeitsgeräte.


----------



## bennyhill (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Vieleicht solltest du noch an den Altmeister des Barbenangelns und Barbenrutenbaus denken, *Drennan.....* Traumruten und wenn man direkt aus England bestellt, nicht zu teuer.

Es gibt noch ein sehr positives Kuriosum unter den "Billig-Barbenrute" : Cormoran Spezieland Barbel *12 F*.  1,5- 1,75 Lbs 2-Teilig  ohne !!! Wechselspitze, ca. 50-70 Euro. Wird leider seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr gebaut. Vielleicht noch Restbestände oder Gebraucht
Da ist Cormoran wohl ein unfreiwilliger Glücksgriff gelungen.
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## D123J (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Na das geht ja gut an.

Danke euch beiden! :m


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Barbel Ruten*

Die J.W.Youngs kann ich empfehlen. Ich hab die Travel Version, klassisch edel gehaltene Ruten, gute Verarbeitung, schöne Aktion. Ich möchte meine nicht mehr hergeben, fische sie von Barbe und Döbel bis mittlere Karpfen und Hechte.
Haben aber auch keine Wechselspitzen fürs Quiverspitzenteil, das ist eingespleißt.


----------

